# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Walchensee neue Webcam

## plasma180

Man sieht sehr gut wenn die Thermik einsetzt:

http://www.addicted-sports.com/winds...er/walchensee/

----------


## freerideking

Sehr cool!
Danke fr die Info!

----------

